#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  如此狠心？國中生活燒小狗

## 那岐

97年4月9日上午，協會合作動物醫院送來了一隻奄奄一息的小白狗……大約3個月大左右吧……是右昌消防分隊送來的…

獸醫師一通緊急催促的電話打來…讓協會志工久久無法置信……

『剛剛右昌消防分隊送來了一隻小狗…說是從翠屏國中帶回來的……小狗……好像被人用火燒過……』

協會志工趕緊帶著相機前往動物醫院了解狀況～

到了醫院…診療台邊獸醫師一臉無奈……小白狗就躺在上面……

『咦～還好吧！應該還好吧！』志工看著診療台上的小白狗…除了白色的披毛有些燒焦捲翹…少部分燒傷灼傷……但濃郁的燒焦味卻瀰漫著診所……

說著說著…獸醫師輕輕將小狗狗翻了個面……牠好痛…想叫…想咬…卻沒有多餘的力氣……正當志工心疼地伸手過去幫忙…卻看到了讓人揪心刺痛的景象……

手…該放在哪裡？？？

小狗狗幾乎全身燒熟燒焦……腐敗惡臭味伴隨著燒焦味……空氣中除了撲鼻的惡臭…就是心寒刺痛的哀傷……

『這隻小白狗大約３個月大…是隻公犬！從傷勢看來…小狗的確是被人活活丟到火裡去燒……所以身上多處燒燙傷…披毛不是沒了…就是燒焦捲起……』獸醫師收拾一下心情，繼續說著『此外，小狗狗身上還有多處疑似被車擦撞的痕跡…可能是從火堆中逃出後接著又被車撞吧……』

聽到這裡…志工一雙泛紅的雙眼快要潰堤……現在的人是怎麼了？這樣虐待生命到底是存著什麼樣的心態？這樣的人心…還算人嗎？

氣憤…難過……能讓小白狗所遭遇的一切抹滅消失嗎？

由於小狗狗嚴重脫水…獸醫師小心翼翼地為小白狗吊上點滴……『牠傷的非常嚴重……老實說…真的不知道是否牠能撐的過去……由於傷勢過重…且牠的身體狀況非常糟糕…所以沒有辦法立即做任何的醫療處理…只能先用點滴穩定牠的生命，今天下午或明天再視情況給予醫療……』

小小白似乎撐的相當辛苦……不時闔眼沉睡……

獸醫師輕輕抱起了小小白…將牠放進籠子裡……又來了…痛苦…想哀號…無聲…更別說掙扎……這一幕幕再度使人痛心……

『好～乖乖的…不痛不痛喔！對不起對不起………你要乖…要加油…知道嗎？！』獸醫師與志工的呼喚此起彼落…不知道小小白聽到了嗎？？？希望牠聽到了…希望牠能堅強勇敢的熬過去！！！

目前小小白仍在動物醫院接受觀察，等狀況稍加好轉，將會進行治療～小小白到底遇到了什麼樣喪心病狂的變態？協會將著手進行調查，希望住在案發附近的善心人士，若知道或看到曾經有誰對小小白下毒手…請不要害怕…速與協會聯絡…讓我們還給小小白一個公道！！！


協會辦公室(07)3222552


轉貼出自此 
內有血腥圖片，點擊連結前請三思

----------


## BAKA

真的很可惡! 
如此喪盡天良!! 
算什麼東西?!稱不上是人!比**還不如(自行帶入) 
真想把那2個東西抓起來點酒精燒了之後再用車子來回輾數十遍 
家長跟學校居然還把責任推到一隻無辜的小白狗身上!! 
果然是一群廢物 
怎麼樣的廢物就交出什麼樣的東西!! 
俺可以在這邊補充一些資料嗎? 
你說侵犯隱私?不不~那2個東西根本就不是人或生物 
哪來的隱私可言呢W 

上吧!諸君!


教務處留言板
http://www.tpjh.kh.edu.tw/office/steach/ 

該班留言板
http://www.tpjh.kh.edu.tw/class%20web/class9410 

燒狗的其中一個東西 
張X程/本名:張凱x

無名: http: //www.wretch.cc/user/c3628868  (已關閉)

個人資料: http://0rz.tw/9940U   (內有及時通,大家可以跟他做.好.朋.友.喔.)

他老媽的電話:零酒惡妻醫欺惡靈刪惡

學校/班級:高雄市翠屏國中/三年10班(體育班)

另一個東西的
施X叡/本名:施辰叡

無名: http://www.wretch.cc/album/ove820305  (已關閉)

學校/班級:高雄市翠屏國中/三年1班

班網: http://www.tpjh.kh.edu.tw/class%20we...1/contact.html

專長:開玩笑 

女友無名:  http://www.wretch.cc/album/aazz1256 <=(三年5班) 
女友也是會虐待動物的東西!

接著就是不負責任的****國中(自行帶入形容詞)電話~以及**校長的信箱喔W 
翠屏國中

校長 羅振宏 先生 信箱:  tr003@ms1.kcg.gov.tw  /  a0937636337@yahoo.com.tw

校址 高雄市楠梓區翠屏路135號 

電話 3683017 3683018 轉 101 

傳真 3650119 


 以上資料皆轉自http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/jw!vpBFAO2RHxv3P.OqC9B3.Q--/article?mid=5694

----------


## 白狼 小舞

把整篇文章讀完了...突然感覺有股怒火從心中燃起  :wuffer_bloody:  
這真是極度變態的手段  :wuffer_pissed:  哀~為小小白默哀  :wuffer_bawl: 
願全能地造物者~將牠的靈魂接到天堂~安慰牠的靈魂~  :wuffer_angel:  

以下為個人觀點...有點極端...

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    把那些個喪心病狂~瘧帶動物之人~處以重刑~
他如何對牠~就以同樣的方式~並且加倍的懲罰...

例如:
將此案之犯案人~關進籠中~放火燒...但不致死
 (死了就算了...順便火化好了) :Twisted Evil:  

然而一定會有人說不人道~
但是想想對於沒人性的犯案手法~還需要有人性的懲罰方式嗎??

----------


## 暗黑地獄狼

嗚…
本狼王現在真是十分十分十分十分十分十分十分十分的生氣！
狼不能傷害，
不代表狗能傷害！
立刻給本狼王去把那該死的瘋子抓來，
本狼王要來一次「燒人肉」！

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

不是普通的變態

這種人就是缺乏教訓

人可以為了興趣而狩獵

動物只要一做出傷害人的行為就會被關被虐待甚至殺死

現在人類的優勢要讓人類將其他生物同等看待有一定的難度...

----------


## BAKA

兩個東西的部落格再開~ 
呀~討厭 不用這麼可憐兮兮的道歉啦W 
只要讓咱幫你點個酒精燒一燒再給車子撞個這麼一兩下~ 
大家就會原諒你們嚕W 
那麼~奉上部落格~絕不讓那2個東西好過! 
http://www.wretch.cc/blog/ove820305&article_id=5860332 

啊啦...剛剛有一個的又關了.... 
真是垃圾!

----------


## 小步

好過份唷‧‧‧

為什麼不先*燒自己*呢？

可憐的小狗狗，希望能撐下去，加油ˇˇ

----------


## 影曲

這世上就是有這種白目阿！



這種人大概罵他也沒用
要讓他自己被燒ㄧ次才知道自己錯了‧‧

事都做了，道歉還有用嗎？
道歉有用還需要人性這種東西？

----------


## mars

> 把整篇文章讀完了...突然感覺有股怒火從心中燃起  
> 這真是極度變態的手段  哀~為小小白默哀 
> 願全能地造物者~將牠的靈魂接到天堂~安慰牠的靈魂~  
> 
> 以下為個人觀點...有點極端...
> 
> 點擊以顯示隱藏內容
> 
>     把那些個喪心病狂~瘧帶動物之人~處以重刑~
> ...


燒死也好,這樣世界上又少了一個沒有人性的生物

----------


## 好喝的茶

閱畢新聞，也看了幾頁兇手的部落格回應，敝茶有幾個感想。

一，自私心真的可以大於一切。為了自己短暫而輕微的快樂，可以使其他生命遭受永遠而沈重的痛苦。
不為他人著想的人，大概也別妄想能得到他人的著想。

二，做人千萬千萬不能行差踏錯。一失足成千古恨，恨不在自己做錯了事，而是某些錯事永遠都無法補救。

三，這件事傳出去後，從４：５６ＰＭ的第一個留言，到目前最後一個７：５１ＰＭ的留言，這３小時內的留言竟累積了６４頁。
心裏有點高興也有點難過。
高興的是現在的人還有同情心，看到殘暴的事情，會站出來大聲抗議，會抗拒暴力和虐待。
難過的是十篇回應裏有九篇半都是在責罵兇手，僅有極少的部份是建議事主道歉和負責的。
洩憤歸洩憤，別忘了大家原先的目的是要讓事主知錯並且改過。
在罵人的九篇半中，又有一半以上牽涉到事主以外的人，包括兇手的父母、朋友，甚至祖宗十八代。
明明跟事件無直接關係，卻被誅連十族，何罪之哉？
似乎城門失火，一定會殃及池魚。

四，同樣的，十篇回應裏僅有半篇是為小白狗哀悼的。
最需要受抨擊的，大家都很用力的抨擊。
然而最需要受關心的，卻被冷落在一旁。
人的仇恨心真的比憐憫心強烈甚多麼？



不過再怎麼說，敝茶看完後心裏也冒起一股怒火。
嗯，不過會用適當的途徑去宣洩(燦笑)。

----------


## 嵐隱

教育失敗呀~
這種事真是陳出不窮~
話說祖宗十八代是不用罵，倒是教育他們的師長、父母可以罵~
到底是怎麼教小孩的~!!他們是脫不了關係的~

哀悼的話相信大家都很難過，所以才會這麼憤怒...(情緒轉換)
為什麼憤怒因為他們關心小白狗，我想可以這麼解釋。
至於人心則看要用在什麼情況
仇恨心用於不知回改~
憐憫心用於知錯能改~


個人也很贊同 與狼共舞 的觀點~

以其人之道，還其人之身~  :onion_06:  
嚴刑峻罰才能杜絕惡行~

----------


## 玄悠閒熊

閒熊 真是看到時...氣到不行!!
閒熊前幾天才剛看過類似新聞.....

閒熊很難想像小孩子會這麼狠心....  :onion_10:  
尊重生命是很重要的阿...(閒熊只能說....教育下一代是真的很重要...)
可憐的小狗小貓們阿....  :onion_08:

----------


## W.D.silent

> 算什麼東西?!稱不上是人!比**還不如(自行帶入)



不，這種事情只有人才做的出來，『虐待』這檔事情只有擁有生存以外的欲望的『人』才做得出來

----------


## Red.K熾仔

嗯..剛剛找了一下這個報導的相關資訊
他似乎已經在14日的時候走了(默)

雖然對這件事情感到挺遺憾的，但小獸相信小白狗不會
白白死，至少牠的事情可以激勵更多人去思考尊重生命的意義。

小獸也只能祈禱這種類似的事情不要再發生了。

(現在的死小孩太好命又太無聊，乾脆去體驗一下「撿鮪魚」算了)

----------


## 夜嚎之狼

前幾天 公民課老師有提到這件事
老師說：「國中生就是有比小學生多的膽量，但卻沒有高中生的自治力，所以不要像他們一樣」
後來老師又說：「那你們覺得他們受到怎樣的處罰？」
全班1/3的人就吼「把他們燒掉！」
然後我就空想把他們燒掉的樣子
接著我就暗笑...﹝結果發現全班都在看我﹞

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

看完報導之後，小獸我只有壹個想法，那位國中生是太嫌嗎??? 怎不燒自己算了，沒事抓壹隻狗去燒？抓到的話應該把他吊起來打壹打在放火燒他，讓他隻到那隻小白狗被火燒的感覺。

----------


## B平方

現在的人怎麼越來越殘忍了
狗狗又沒有對他怎樣
有是沒是去燒人家

太可惡啦!!!

----------

